# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  BCA requrements

## dansa

Could I please have an advise from the BCA gurus!
I am building a ground floor extension on concrete slab. Part of the extension, I am doing a new laundry as well. 
My question is:
Does a ground floor on concrete slab laundry need to have a floor waste or is not a requirement?
I hope is not as the slab is already poured and I cannot run any extra pipes.
It's Sydney NSW.
Thank you.

----------


## Tools

Not required by BCA 
Tools

----------


## dansa

Thank you Tools!
Awesome!

----------

